# where can i get a black friday price on a camera lens?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im looking to buy this tokina lens online, any idea what sites are reputable in the states and will have good prices tomorow?

Tokina 100mm f/2.8 Macro AT-X PRO D AF


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Imo Perhaps try Ebay....since they have ebay buyer protection......f/2.8 very good for taking pics in low light

some links for BLACK FRIDAY

Black Friday Ads - The Official Black Friday 2010 Website for Black Friday Deals!

Black Friday Ads for Black Friday 2010 and Black Friday Deals!

Black Friday 2010 Thanksgiving Day Black Friday Ads at Black-Friday.net

Black Friday @ GottaDeal.com - 2010 Black Friday Ads - The Official Black Friday Deals Site

Good luck and hope you are able to find that lens


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not really helpful for your black friday price search but I've used this website in the past to watch for good deals.

Photography, Digital Camera, Lens Price Comparisons for Canada - photoprice.ca

It lists most of the lens' available by price in CDN$ including shipping/taxes/duties/etc. and gives you links to the vendors. If you end up buying from the states (like B&H or Adorama) it even includes the current exchange rate including any fees that your credit card would charge you! It's pretty cool to have bookmarked if you're into photography.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the fish bug is flaring up again
im debating spending the money on another tank now haha, like a rimless 20g long to try making a high tech planted tank..


----------

